
The Myth of Easter Island’s Ecocide - mhb
http://www.marklynas.org/2011/09/the-myth-of-easter-islands-ecocide/
======
borkt
This is exactly what I was thinking about when I saw a reference to someone in
a bitcoin post this morning repeating the ecocide myth. Didn't have the desire
to hunt down an article on it, but this is a good one!

